# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Realistic Elevation Photoshop Brushes

## jwbjerk

When tackling the problem of creating a realistic elevation map, i tried first to make a set of brushes that i could use to paint in elevation with. These were carefully created from real elevation data. While they certainly work better than painting with round fuzzy brushes, it wasn't entirely what i wanted, and i mostly turned to copy/pasting real elevation into my map.  However, i've still found the brushes useful to add in some detail, and some of you may find them useful too.  So i present them here.

* To keep the pattern from being too obvious, these brushes are highly randomized in position, opacity, rotation, scale, etc, and some combine 2 graphic elements.  Each click will produce a different result.   

* Some of these brushed look best with single clicks, and others if you paint a stroke.

* Some of these brushes are extremely large approaching 500 px wide, so the detail is about as high res as i could get it.

* The Brushes are named: "Geo UP..." or "Geo DOWN", as you might expect, these are designed to raise or decrese elevation respectively.

* To keep the image from being absurdly large, i only did about 2/3rds of the brushes in the example image below.

Enjoy.

----------


## RobA

Nice!  I tried doing this a while back and like you found they aren't a silver bullet, but are handy for touching up edited terrain.

-Rob A>

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff, thx for posting.

----------


## toranaga18

Looks amazing, Ill have to try it out tonight...I have a big map I want to make.  :Smile:

----------


## Gan

Awesomeness in pure form. Here's my reputation for you, very useful.

----------


## kolosoff

Thank you so much for these, really great starter pack for making height maps!

----------


## Fealty

Hi, have the attached files been removed? I only see the picture.

----------


## Fealty

Oh nvm, it shows in the desktop view, not in the mobile view.thank you

----------

